# Advice on raising a vizsla pup



## prithvi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am planning to get myself a Vizsla puppy. As it is not available in India, so i wanted to know if importing is safe enough for the puppy because of long travel hours. Also i live in the city, in a two bedroom apartment though there are parks in and around where it can exercise. So is it enough for a Vizsla to get 1 or 2 hours of exercise daily??? or those it need more?? I am in love with this breed but wanna make sure that i do full justice to it. I am in dire need of your expert advises.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

One to two hours of exercise can be okay depending on the dog. Some want more like 2 to 3 hours. If you ensure you do training that also mentally works the dog you will have better results. Great that you have parks but really you should as often as you can get the dog out into the country side to run in the woods and in fields. 
There are others on here that live in cities and I hope they can give better advice.


----------

